# xHTML 1.1? xHTML 1.0? HTML 4.01? W3C Validation? Was ist wichtig?



## Dkl764 (14. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
jeder kennt doch sicher folgende Webseite:
http://validator.w3.org/

... oder eventuell auch:
http://www.validome.org/lang/ge


Aber wie wichtig ist es wirklich, eine valide Webseite aufgebaut zu haben?

Schauen wir uns folgende Webseiten im Test an:

http://www.t-online.de
http://www.microsoft.de
http://www.hp.com

Alle drei Webseiten von großen Unternehmen - ich hätte auch andere nehmen können - haben sehr viele Fehler auf ihrer Webseite.

Also, ist es doch unwichtig ob es valid ist?

Außerdem: Was ist Standard? Was ist wichtig? Was ist das beste?

HTML 4.01
xHTML 1.0
xHTML 1.1
...

Und dann gibt es auch noch Traditional, Strict und.... das dritte fällt mir gerade nicht ein


----------



## Sphinx-Flash (15. August 2009)

Die Frage, ob man validen HTML Code schreiben sollte oder nicht, stellt sich jeder irgendwann einmal. 
Ich kann Dir nur aus meiner Erfahrung sagen, daß es kleine Schnitzer gibt, die einem jeder Browser verzeiht... Bsp.: für XHTML den Schrägstrich am Ende eines br-Tags.
Insgesamt gesehen solltest Du mit der Programmierung aber sehr vorsichtig sein. Die Browser interpretieren teilweise wirklich sehr viel...... auch viel Schrott....  und oftmals dieses auch noch richtig....  was manchmal wirklich schon an ein Wunder grenzt.... aber es gibt auch genügend Geschichten, da gibt es den überraschenden Hoppla-Effekt, wenn man dann die Seite in einem anderen Browser aufruft und die Seite plötzlich völlig anders aussieht. 
Letztlich muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wie stark er sich an die Richtlinien halten will. Wichtig ist: Teste Deine Seiten in allen gängigen Browsern. Du wirst schnell feststellen, daß die Ergebnisse immer ähnlicher werden, desto mehr Du Dich an die Restriktionen hältst.
Das Ganze IE, Opera, FF Chaos würde zum Großteil wegfallen, wenn sich jeder an die Vorgaben halten würde. Wenn der Validator grünes Licht gibt, kannst Du eigentlich davon ausgehen, das Dir alle drei Browser das gleiche Bild anzeigen. 

______________________________________________________________
Sphinx-Flash


----------



## Parantatatam (15. August 2009)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich komplett auf XHTML 1.1 Strict umgestiegen bin. Das heißt aber auch, dass du dich an viele Regeln halten musst und auch manchmal mehr überlegen musst, wie du bestimmte Dinge löst. Meine Entscheidung kam daher, dass diese (X)HTML-Version die aktuellste ist. Auf selfhtml.org findest du die Unterschiede zwischen den Versionen. Du darfst in XHTML beispielsweise keine Frames und iFrames verwenden, was du aber durch die Verwendung von objects leicht umgehen kannst - das ist sozusagen die Universallösung für Frames und das Einbinden von anderen Dateitypen.


----------



## ZodiacXP (15. August 2009)

Ich mach es einfach. Eigentlich wollte ich nur auf Barrierefreiheit achten aber dann hat es sich so ergeben, da es einige Vorteile bringt und nicht weh tut:
http://www.blogschrott.net/37/warum-valider-code/


----------



## Gumbo (15. August 2009)

einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Ich kann dir nur sagen, dass ich komplett auf XHTML 1.1 Strict umgestiegen bin.


Es gibt kein XHTML 1.1 Strict, nur XHTML 1.0 Strict oder XHTML 1.1.


----------



## Parantatatam (15. August 2009)

Oh, du hast natürlich Recht Gumbo, mein Fehler. Ich meinte natürlich nur *XHTML 1.1*, obwohl das auch eine sehr strikte Definition ist


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2009)

Hallo!

Microsoft würde ich aussenvor lassen..... denn MS wird seine Seiten wohl eher für den IE "optimieren". 

Bei T-Online scheint mir der Login für Fehler zu sorgen..... der Validator kann sich aber natürlich nicht einloggen.

Bei HP wird schon beim Style gemeckert..... welcher per JS ins Dokument geschrieben wird..... und zudem eh nur eine Kommentarzeile ist.
Ich meine aber dass der Validator kein JS ausführen kann, sondern nur den Quelltext liest.
Mit irgendeinem Zeichen kommt der Validator da wohl nich ganz klar.
Ich habe jetzt aber keine Lust dem Problem auf den Zahn zu fühlen. 

Meine Erfahrung ist aber dass bereits ein einziger Fehler mehrere weitere Fehler mit sich ziehen kann.
Darum sollte man bei der Fehlerbehebung immer zuerst beim ersten Fehler beginnen. 

BTW: auch tutorials.de ist nicht ganz fehlerfrei. 

Was den Doctype angeht, da gibt es noch "Frameset". 

Was ist "Standard"?
In dem Sinne gibt es keinen Standard..... jeder so wie er es mag.
Ich persönlich bin immernoch bei HTML 4.01..... für meine Zwecke ist es ausreichend. 
Wird XHTML zum Standard? Jetzt wo die Entwicklung von XHTML 2 eingestellt wurde?
Zumindest für dieses Jahr sollen noch Fehler in XHMTL 1.1 ausgebügelt werden..... und was passiert dann?
Vielleicht kann Maik uns ja sagen was die Zukunft (ausser HTML 5) bringen wird?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (15. August 2009)

Moin allerseits 


Duellking hat gesagt.:


> Schauen wir uns folgende Webseiten im Test an:
> 
> http://www.t-online.de
> http://www.microsoft.de
> ...


Ja und? Sind die (mehr oder weniger) fehlerbehafteten  Webauftritte solch namhafter Unternehmen etwa ein Gradmesser, die Spezifikationen des "W3C" zu mißachten bzw. ihnen nicht zu folgen, frei nach dem Motto: "Was die anderen versäumt haben, das kann (darf) ich getrost auch."?

Wohl kaum, sondern sind schlichtweg  "Negativ-Beispiele" (schlechte Vorbilder), und Ansporn zugleich, es besser zu praktizieren, als deren hochdotierte Webentwickler-Abteilung, und eine (X)HTML-Seite zu entwickeln, die mit der gewählten Sprachenregelung (Dokumenttyp-Definition, "DTD") konform geht, sprich valide ist.

Mal anders herum gefragt: Hast du dich während deiner Schul-/Ausbildungszeit auch an den Leistungen der schlechten Mitschüler orientiert, sprich deren Kenntnis-/Fertigkeitsstand als Maßstab / Meßlatte für dein persönliches Lernziel herangezogen?

Oder um hier ein weiteres Beispiel als Denkanstoß anzuführen: Im Sport wirken sich nicht schwache, sondern starke Gegner und/oder Trainingspartner positiv aus, um in der Disziplin eine Weiterentwicklung zu erfahren, und die individuelle Leistungsfähigkeit zu steigern.



Duellking hat gesagt.:


> Und dann gibt es auch noch Traditional, Strict und.... das dritte fällt mir gerade nicht ein


Eine (X)HTML-Variante namens "Traditional" (= traditionell) gibt es nicht, sondern "Transitional" (= übergangsweise), und die Dritte im Bunde lautet "Frameset".



einfach nur crack hat gesagt.:


> Du darfst in XHTML beispielsweise keine Frames und iFrames verwenden


Tatsächlich? Und was hat es dann mit diesen Dokumenttypen auf sich?

Frames:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Frameset//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-frameset.dtd">
```

iFrame:


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
       "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
```
Deine Aussage trifft lediglich auf XHTML 1.1  zu, da es nur noch der "Strict"-Variante folgt, in der  diese HTML-Elemente nicht zulässig sind (gleiches gilt hier aber auch für "HTML 4.01 Strict", ist also nicht XHTML-abhängig).



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> BTW: auch tutorials.de ist nicht ganz fehlerfrei.


Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du dieses Thema mit Sven in der Vergangenheit schon mal erörtert hast, und er dir die Gründe genannt hat, die aus der Programmierung der "vBulletin-Forensoftware" resultieren, die nicht in unseren Händen liegt bzw. aus unserer Feder stammt.



Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht kann Maik uns ja sagen was die Zukunft (ausser HTML 5) bringen wird?


Ich seh da mittelfristig erstmal weiterhin die Koexistenz der einzelnen  (X)HTML-Sprachversionen, zwischen denen der Autor einer Website frei wählen kann.

mfg Maik


----------



## Dr Dau (15. August 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass du dieses Thema mit Sven in der Vergangenheit schon mal erörtert hast, und er dir die Gründe genannt hat, die aus der Programmierung der "vBulletin-Forensoftware" resultieren, die nicht in unseren Händen liegt bzw. aus unserer Feder stammt.


Ja, irgendwas war da mal.....
Es sollte aber auch keine Kritik sein, sondern nur ein weiteres Beispiel einer "grossen Seite" die nicht perfekt ist.


----------

